# No interior lights/sunroof and signal issue - passat b6



## BCwagonB6 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the Volkswagen community and just bought an 08 wagon. Vehicle is a rebuilt and don't know much of the history on it. I'm super excited about this car but have found two electrical problems with it that I really need fixed and that I couldn't solve by looking here or online.
*1st Problem: No interior rooftop lights or operational sunroof*
Vehicle keeps blowing fuse F15 in driver's panel. Me and a buddy looked for a short but couldn't locate anything. The red illumination lights from the rooftop controls work as well as the feet lights. 
*2nd Problem: Front right turn signal not working while vehicle on*
Hazard lights and signals work perfectly until I get the vehicle started. Once started the front right turn signal will not blink but it will blink while in accessory mode. Switched the bulbs and attached relay between each side and same result.

I've ran a scan of the car and it is giving me all of the following codes (not sure if they could be somehow linked):
P0571 - Cruise/Brake Switch (A) Circ. Malfunction Implausible signal
static
00599 - Plausibility - pressure/brake light switch Implausible signal
static
02399 - Activation terminal 30 for interior illumination Open circuit/short circuit to ground
static
01800 - Light switch Implausible signal
Intermittent
00059 - Terminal 30 for interior illumination Electrical malfunction in circuit
static
02811 - Electronic steering column lock control module Faulty
Intermittent
00110 - Mirror turn signal bulb, frt. pass. side Electrical malfunction in circuit
Intermittent

I don't have a diagram for it either and have looked everywhere for it.

I'm looking for an electrical god to please help me! Anything is truly appreciated.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

BCwagonB6 said:


> Vehicle keeps blowing fuse F15 in driver's panel. Me and a buddy looked for a short but couldn't locate anything.


I'd start by fixing this. Maybe you should have somebody else "look" at it!


----------



## BCwagonB6 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks Dennis but you're of no help. I've learned that sometimes it could be a minor issue that can be fixed by yourself instead of relying on other people to fix your problems. Reason why I'm looking for help is I clearly can't find the issue and am looking for the help of this community to solve it. I'm sure your comment doesn't reflect most individuals in this forum.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Imma be that guy... 
If you were to buy the Bentley manual for the car, then you would have the wiring diagram (in fact, you would have diagrams for everything on the car. Repair instructions, too!) 

You're right in that it's bloody difficult to troubleshoot an electrical problem without a diagram. So, buy it.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

The first step to every car ownership is to purchase the specific model, year Bentley's Factory Manual even though you are sure someone else is going to fix it for you. It's a good reference to where your problems are and what to expect. That said, your problem is surely a short. Having the electrical diagram will help you figure which track that fuse is responsible for. There are circumstances that will boggle your mind figuring why it's blowing since you don't see any familiar signs of a short. This happened to me, luckily I used to work for VW as a tech and found my problem. Before blowing the fuse I was working at the main cabin dome lights/sunroof controller. Somehow when putting everything together, the chrome plating from a bulb came off (as far as I know) and shorted the track from where it was stuck and all the way back to the fuse. It was a very small spec, but did havoc on that particular track. Good luck and don't give up.


----------

